# Kahr P-40 Question/Help



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I recently purchased a pre-owned Kahr P-40 from my local gun shop. It is in "like new" condition however it was born July 2001. I have put about 200 rounds through this little gun with out any problems at all, until yesterday, and today. After several rounds on two occasions it failed to chamber the round fully. In other words when I fired a couple of rounds the round did not fully chamber and I had to tap the slide shut to chamber that round. It did the same thing twice today. It could be the second round or the fourth there is no real pattern as to which round it does this with. Both shootings sessions the weapon was extremely clean, as I field strip and clean my guns after every shooting session. Before I send it to Kahr I was wondering if any of you guys could help me solve this problem. Each time this happened I was using "Blazer" RN ammo. But I used the same stuff for 200 rounds without any problems. Someone told me it could be the recoil spring, but I would like some other opinions from some of you knowledgeable guys/gals here. Thanks


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Double post oops


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I know that my K-40 likes to be well oiled. The polymer versions, I'm not familiar with other than in passing. When my recoil spring isn't well oiled and clean, it seems to "run slower" but it still chambers. I can't imagine it's a spring problem as most of the springs in all parts of the Kahr's are a bit over done in my opinion, but probably for good reason. Are you getting any sort of marking on the cases that do not load? Have you paid extra attention to cleaning the feed ramp? Have you changed your grip? If you are letting the pistol roll (aka limpwristing) it will not function properly. They have a bit of a sharp recoil as it is needed to overcome the strong springs they use, but without a good grip it won't work properly.

Let us know.

Zhur


PS. Perhaps it was "pre-owned" for a reason. Sometimes you get a lemon, sending it back might be the ticket. Will their warranty cover you as the second owner? Just don't want you to send it off and get stuck with a big fat bill to get it back.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Maybe I didn't have it as well oiled as I should have, That could be my problem, I am used to Glocks and as you know they don't like oil. I wasn't "limp wristing" I find that most of the time when "limp wristing" is a factor I would get a "stove pipe" or some sort of ejection problem. I ordered a new guide rod & spring just because the gun was made in 2001, and maybe it has been shot more that I thought, but it doesn't look like it. I am only going to send it to Kahr after I have exhausted all my options. Let me know if you guys can think of anything else it could be. I will give you an up-date as soon as I receive the spring and guide rod and test it again.
Thanks


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm thinking the new recoil spring might cure your problems. Sounds like your chambering stroke is a little weak.

In the K-series, Kahr recommended the recoil spring be changed every 200 rounds. But lots of people don't ever read their manuals.

I just went through my CW-40 manual, and don't see that recommendation, but am going to change it about that anyway.

Wolff also makes a good variety of Kahr springs.


----------

